# اريد شراء ماكينة cnc



## adel1158 (20 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

اريد شراء ماكينة الحفر على الخشب cnc مقاس كبير فيا ريت احد يدلني على موقع يبيع في السعودية وشكرا لكم مقدماً


----------



## ahmed_nashat (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*cnc*

نقوم بصناعه ماكينات cnc حسب طلب العميل كما نقوم بشحنها الى اى دوله فى العالم سعر الماكينه 300*150 سم بـ75 الف ريال سعودى كما لدينا ماكينات استعمال الخارج


----------



## sssalehooo (7 نوفمبر 2012)

راسلني وانا اسويلك اي حجم تحتاجة وباسعار رخيصة
رواتر - بلازما قطع - وليزر نقش وقطع
ابو وليد - جدة


----------



## love_knight4 (2 يناير 2013)

جاد جداااا
نريد ماكينه cnc plazma لعمل مجارى الهواء واذا كان متوفر مورد بالمملكه العربيه السعوديه
الرجاء الاهتمام والرد ومن يعرفه معلومات عن هذا الموضوع ارجو ألا يبخل بها علينا


----------



## ksmksam (6 يناير 2013)

اخواني
يوجد وكيل قوي جدا بالسعوديه وكل طواقمه مهندسين ولهم فرع بجده واخر بالرياض والدمام ولهم وكلات لعدت ماكنات cnc في مجالات الالمنيوم والخشب والبلازم والوترجت والزجاج وpunch cnc بالسعوديه وهم من شركة سسمكو 
وقد قامو بتركيب عدت ماكنات ويمكنكم الاطلاع عليها


----------



## saiqal (30 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
اود التواصل معك بخصوص مكينة cnc


----------

